# Java & Christmas Moss



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi!
So we went to our LFS! Lots of nice new fish, most with the EE gene. Anyway, I ALSO saw some little cups with moss in them: some were labeled java moss and some Christmas moss.
I know almost NOTHING about plants or moss in tanks. All I have is one Marimo moss ball in Pi's tank, but I have heard the names of these other mosses.
So, I have a few questions:
1. How easy are they to take care of? 
2. How beneficial are they to the tank? Barely at all, like Marimo moss balls, or quite a lot, like some other plants.
3. Do they need specific substrate?
4. What does healthy Java and Christmas moss look like?
5. Do they need special water conditions?
6. They are good with bettas, right?

Thanks in advance, 
BettaBoy11


----------



## meeree (Sep 8, 2015)

Java moss is great. Has many applications, I am growing out right now a java moss back wall. Very easy to care for. Healthy mosses are a nice green. All fish love them.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

I have java moss in all my tanks. I have moss walls, i have it on the roofs of coconut huts. It's on drift wood, growing on my pyramid and just lying on the substrate or floating randomly in the tank. Started off with a baseball size 18 months ago and now have enough to cover 6 tanks, and I've sold a bit. 

While they ARE beneficial, they are slow growers and so aren't huge chemical sinks. BUT they are good for the tank and all of my bettas love it. Plus, the sheer versatility of them in decor makes them an excellent option. And if you ever decide to have shrimp, shrimp LOVE it.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

So do you just put it in the tank? You don't need any special conditioner or anything? 
Sorry, I have a lot of questions.


----------



## meeree (Sep 8, 2015)

Nah it's chill and really easy to care for.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

As long as your tank is suitable for fish, it's suitable for those mosses. They are pretty low maintenance and fairly easy. Great first time plants. ☺


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

As far as healthy, a deep green color. If it's got a lot of brown, pass on it.


----------

